# Pseudocrenilabrus Lifespan



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone can help me out with this, I would greatly appreciate it. I can't find the answer on Google anywhere.

I recently bought three pseudocrenilabrus philanders. (two females, one male). I've heard them called Egyptian or Copper mouthbrooders. The male is absolutely beautiful, and within two months they started breeding like crazy. I'm a huge fan of the fish. I've read online that the philander species can get up to 5in, but mine are barely an inch and a half right now. This leads me to believe either the max size is WAY off or these fish have a really long lifespan.

Does anyone know how long these fish live, and how big they typically get in an aquarium setting?

Pseudocrenilabrus Philander / Nicholsi / etc?

PS - If anyone is interested in babies, I have a female that is holding at the moment. This is the third time since I got them three or four months ago.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
I keep Pseudocrenilabrus mutlicolor victoriae, at mine it grows to 8 cm long and can live for about 5 to 6 years
xris


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had philander dispersus for the past few months. I got them as 1/2-3/4" fry and the largest male is now pushing 2". I can't imagine that they get anywhere near 5".


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

So is 5-6 years a normal lifespan for all variants of pseudocrenilabrus? If so, then mine are still really young and should have time to grow.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

FYI. The Egyptian mouthbrooder is a common name that usually refers to Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor.

Kevin


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm looking for Multicolors - do any of you have any or know where I can go to inquire?


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Pseudocrenilabrinae lifespan depends very much to the temperature.
increase temperature and you will increase their metabolism.
the higher the temperature,the shortest the lifespan.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Interesting thoughts on the temperature effects on the lifespan sicetnon. Do you know what the recommended temperature range is for Pseudocrenilabrae?

I'm guessing that lower temperatures also lead to a less active tank as well.


----------



## sicetnon (Jan 24, 2008)

sure...low temp bring low activity in the tank.
I think 25-26 C is a good temperature for P.


----------

